# infertile mouse?



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

2 mice have been together over a month and she doesn't even look pregnant, she had a "PLUG" but she hasn't even gained weight I'm wondering how possible it is that one's infertile. I'm going to swap the mice around later... how long shall i leave it though before i do. Has anyone had this before where it just took ages?


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

It sometimes takes a while. How old is the doe?


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

Well i bought her in June this year so I'm assuming 7 months


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I've definitely had does who took months to breed, and found later that the problem was the buck. Her or his infertility, their incompatibility, or either being obese could be your problems. Has the buck been bred before?


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

no he hasn't... how long should i wait, this was meant to be a quick breeding really


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You cannot rush mice. It could be months and months, or they could breed the day before you're planning on splitting them up (cough). Honestly, though, if it is ages, I wouldn't bother with the buck.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

ok, i have swapped them all round now so I'll be able to tell if they are all fertile


----------

